# نرحب بأخينا م / سيد صلاح الصاوى مشرفا على قسم هندسة التعدين والبترول



## engineer (6 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نرحب بأخينا م/سيد صلاح الصاوى مشرفا على قسم هندسة التعدين والبترول ونشكر له تواجده معنا وقبوله مهام الاشراف المسندة اليه
ونتمنى له دوام التوفيق والنجاح

أهلا ومرحبا بك أخى وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا​


----------



## علي حسين (7 أغسطس 2014)

مبارك اخي الكريم
واهلا ومرحبا بك في كوكبة المشرفين


----------



## egyptsystem (7 أغسطس 2014)

*تريليون مبروك من جروب هانى عصمت​*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (7 أغسطس 2014)

الله المعين.


----------



## عبد القدوس الجزائري (7 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم

نهنئ الأخ  م/سيد صلاح الصاوى على هذا التميز والنجاح ونقول له 

" _*ألف مبروك *_"

"من طلب العلى سهر الليالي و من سهر الليالي نال المنى"
تقبلوا فائق الإحترام و التقدير​


----------



## محمد السعيد على (7 أغسطس 2014)

مرحبا بكم فى نهر الملتقى ..اعانكم الله ووفقكم للخير


----------



## رمزة الزبير (7 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## mr_1811 (7 أغسطس 2014)

الف مبروك التكليف

وان شاء الله تكون قدر المسؤليه
اطيب تحيتى​


----------



## saad_srs (7 أغسطس 2014)

الف الف مبروك


----------



## arch.jehad (7 أغسطس 2014)

مُبارك أخي , ليس لي أي علاقة بهندسة التعدين والبترول فأنا معماري لكن حبيت أبارك للجهود الطيبة فقط .


----------



## moneer2 (7 أغسطس 2014)

الف مبروك


----------



## أبومنة (7 أغسطس 2014)

مبارك للأخ الكريم على مهمة الإشراف ، و أعانك الله على أداء مهامه


----------



## بنار اسيا (7 أغسطس 2014)

مبارك عليكم الاشراف بالقسم وان شاء الله مزيدا من التميز والرقي
بارك الله خطاكم وثبتكم على الحق ان شاء الله وانار ونفعكم ونفع بكم ان شاء الله
..مبارك الحلة الزرقاء الباهية.:63:
دمتم بمعية الله وتوفيقه جميعاا


----------



## eng_loloo (8 أغسطس 2014)

الف مبروك يا بشمهندس


----------



## usama_usama2003 (8 أغسطس 2014)

مبارك اخي 
وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## hassan elkholy (8 أغسطس 2014)

أعانك الله على الخير دائما أخى الكريم


----------



## سامي عالي (8 أغسطس 2014)

الف ...الف مبروك 
وبالتوفيق دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## السندباد المساحي (8 أغسطس 2014)

مبارك اخي الكريم
واهلا ومرحبا بك في كوكبة المشرفين​


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (8 أغسطس 2014)

مبارك اخي الكريم


----------



## ramyacademy (8 أغسطس 2014)

بالتوفيق . اللهم ارزقه الاخلاص


----------



## نميرة (8 أغسطس 2014)

مبااااااااااااااااااارك


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (9 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## alshangiti (9 أغسطس 2014)

نرحب بأخينا م/سيد صلاح الصاوى مشرفا على قسم هندسة التعدين والبترول ونشكر له تواجده معنا وقبوله مهام الاشراف المسندة اليه
ونتمنى له دوام التوفيق والنجاح


يحيي محمد الشنقيطى


----------



## Sultan Amir (9 أغسطس 2014)

" _*ألف مبروك *_"





​


----------



## مهندسة هدى القيسي (10 أغسطس 2014)

الف الف مبروك وياربي بالتوفيق


----------



## سهام معمر (10 أغسطس 2014)

مبارك لك اخي الكريم و اعانك الله على هذه المسؤولية​واهلا ومرحبا بك ضمن كوكبة المشرفين​​


----------



## نهاركم طيب (11 أغسطس 2014)

موفق ان شاء الله


----------



## jeopenny20 (12 أغسطس 2014)

الف مبروك اخى


----------



## mosaed36 (12 أغسطس 2014)

ألف مبروك اخى الكريم /سيد صلاح الصاوى ونتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## سلامة فتحي (12 أغسطس 2014)

مرحبا بك اخي الكريم ونفعنا الله بعلمك


----------



## alhaje (12 أغسطس 2014)

الف مبروك اخي


----------



## Shady Ezzeldeen (13 أغسطس 2014)

مبارك لكم اخى الكريم
ونرجو من الله لكم التوفيق والسداد


----------



## f2000 (13 أغسطس 2014)

نهنئ الأخ م/سيد صلاح الصاوى على هذا التميز والنجاح ونقول له 

" _*ألف مبروك *_"


----------



## ميدو العبادى (28 أغسطس 2014)

مرحبااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ميدو العبادى (28 أغسطس 2014)

اهليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## ميدو العبادى (28 أغسطس 2014)

نورتنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (1 نوفمبر 2014)

*شكرا لكل من بارك لي و كتب لي كلام من قلبه .
سعدت كثير و انا اقرأ ردودكم **.**
وإن شاء اكون عند حسن ظنكم .*


----------



## aboomarabdo (6 نوفمبر 2014)

اهلا بك يا مهندس سيد وانت اهل لها لانك موسوعة علمية قيمة


----------

